

Millennials to Snake People (for Safari) - pandamonia
https://github.com/a2/millennials-to-snake-people

======
pandamonia
Safari version of the popular Chrome extension
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/millennials-to-
sna...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/millennials-to-snake-
peop/jhkibealmjkbkafogihpeidfcgnigmlf)

